# My Fiancee is Amazing!!!



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Most of you know that I have been asking a ton of questions, and needed a pep talk.. 

I finally decide to take the dive, and I run it by my fiancee. She looks at me and smiles. Then wanders away and comes right back with a piece of paper. 

It is a print out of her order. SHE ORDERED ME A BOX OF PARTAGAS D NO. 4

I was speechless and asked how in the world did you know what to order and from where. she explained that I have left enough pages open for her to do a little research. Then I asked why the D4, she said that she read reviews and saw a few searches that I had done on them.

After all this I am dumbfounded and asking a million questions. She got the email that the box shipped on Wednesday. 

I am crossing my fingers that it makes it through and hopefully it is here this week..

I love her!!!

Dan :thumb:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dan,

Watch your PM's. There's a code there, for a Delta Airlines ticket.

Send her to me for further training.

You'll get eggs Benedict and fresh-squeezed orange juice for breakfast every morning, for life!

On the tray will be a specially selected, morning smoke.

You can thank me later.

tee hee


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW - can she do online training sessions for other girlfriends, spouses & significant others?!? You definitely have a KEEPER there Bro. My sincerest applause to her - way to go!

Please post pics and maybe a review when you get them> I've been looking at those and some Bolis and would love to hear about the Partagas


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, 

Can you train her to cook, clean, and do laundry too. 

that would be much appreciated...

LMAO,

Dan


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Shawn,

Ill post a review with pics after they have settled for awhile. Now I need to wait for those and then place another order for a wedding cigar...

Dan


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> Ill post a review with pics after they have settled for awhile. Now I need to wait for those and then place another order for a wedding cigar...
> 
> Dan


OOHH that's interesting YOUR wedding or someone elses :rapture:


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

My wedding I was going to order a few CoRo's but dont know if I will be aloud to spend the money since she already got a box. Either way I am extremely happy to have a box coming in. I may have to see if I can find someone to sell me a few CoRo's, and not have to buy a box.

Dan


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Five Rules For a Man's Happy Life:

1) Find a woman who is kind and devoted to you.

2) Find a woman who has a job and earns a steady income.

3) Find a woman who is GREAT in bed, adventurous and unselfish.

4) Find a woman who loves to cook, clean and keep a tidy house.

5) Never allow any to find out about the other three!!!!!!!!

Just sayin'


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Don,

I like that!!!

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW - can she do online training sessions for other girlfriends, spouses & significant others?!? You definitely have a KEEPER there Bro. My sincerest applause to her - way to go!
> 
> Please post pics and maybe a review when you get them> I've been looking at those and some Bolis and would love to hear about the Partagas


Can i forward all the P.M's i get asking for sources to you:ask:
All joking aside your girlfriend is a keeper!:thumb:
And a hell of a lot more tenacious than many on here looking to purchase! :bolt:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can i forward all the P.M's i get asking for sources to you:ask:
> All joking aside your girlfriend is a keeper!:thumb:
> And a hell of a lot more tenacious than many on here looking to purchase! :bolt:


Ditto that!


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Tony,

I think I will pass on the PM`s about sources... 

She has a very outgoing personality, and goes out of her way to please me, but dont worry it stops as soon as she feels under appreciated and costs me more to make her feel appreciated again...

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> Tony,
> 
> I think I will pass on the PM`s about sources...
> 
> ...


Welcome to that wonderful thing we call marriage!:thumb::washing:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Shit I just wish I could get my woman to give an answer other then "whatever". really annoying when you are trying to find out if she is gonna work late or not


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Vicini said:


> Shit I just wish I could get my woman to give an answer other then "whatever". really annoying when you are trying to find out if she is gonna work late or not


Hahaha! My solution to you would be to move out of California :thumb:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I need a woman like that!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

pretty awesome lady you got there man.
And early congrats on marriage. its certainly a life changing event.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone, she is awesome. Now if I can just get her to order some CoRo's it will be all good.. LOL

Dan


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Dan!
Whada Woman!!!!!!!!!



:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

OdessaDan said:


> Thanks everyone, she is awesome. Now if I can just get her to order some CoRo's it will be all good.. LOL
> 
> Dan


Get get her a little something shinny,,,,,,,and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

You are a lucky man! 

My girlfriend tolerates my cigar smoking more than fully embracing it. 

I asked her why the sudden change of mind, she used to not care at all that i smoked cigars. Her answer. I drink less now then when we first started dating. :banghead:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like you have a keeper there man! Remind her that she contributed to your fast slope down the dark side!


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone, she supports the habit because her father has always been a cigar smoker. 

Apparently, whatever daddy does is ok...

Dan


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

I get home from work today and after sitting on the couch, there is a knock on the door. I open it up to find my mailman holding a big yellow bag. The smile on my face was huge..

I couldn't get the bag opened fast enough to make sure they arrived safe and sound.. My fiancee will get anything she wants (within reason, of course).










Thanks for looking!!

Dan :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh dear


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking good! Hold on tight, you've started down the slope! It only gets faster as you go down


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> Sounds like a plan,
> 
> Can you train her to cook, clean, and do laundry too.
> 
> ...





OdessaDan said:


> I get home from work today and after sitting on the couch, there is a knock on the door. I open it up to find my mailman holding a big yellow bag. The smile on my face was huge..
> 
> I couldn't get the bag opened fast enough to make sure they arrived safe and sound.. My fiancee will get anything she wants (within reason, of course).
> 
> ...


Ahem - now that the cigars have arrived, you may want to reflect on a few things:

1) She bought them for you.
2) She figured out how to get them for you.
3) She bought them for you.
4) She can find out what you say about her on Puff.
5) She bought them for you.

See first quote at top of page, and cross-reference with item 4 above, taking into consideration items 1, 3, and 5. See where I'm going with this?


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very thoughtful of her, I'd say a nice long romantic walk while enjoying one of those bad boys would be my next move, of course this would be after taking her out on the town-doing what she likes.....good luck with the wedding and congrats


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Not be be an ass or anything, but please don't post photos of the packaging. We don't want to give customs any thing to look for. Please delete those photos for all of our safety.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Not be be an ass or anything, but please don't post photos of the packaging. We don't want to give customs any thing to look for. Please delete those photos for all of our safety.


I am not trying to be an ass either, but after last November and again this spring, Customs surely knows by now what those yellow packages are carrying.

I agree with you that it probably isn't prudent to post packaging but that bright yellow bag that just screams, "Habanos on board", is no longer inconspicuous.

Just sayin....


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Everyone, she is an amazing woman. After they rest for a bit Im sure we will take a long walk while i enjoy a cigar. LOL

Hopefully, she does not look at puff. She may see all the cigars I have bought and my future plans, LMAO.

Dan


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> Customs surely knows by now what those yellow packages are carrying.


I think if all customs inspectors knew this then they would all get opened. Either that or they are so overwhelmed they don't give a damn.

Either way I don't think it a good idea to post packaging from any illegal purchases. You could be setting yourself up for a visit from the boys in black - Or at least a letter.

I'm sure our vendors wouldn't be too happy either!!!

Why the need to advertise our purchases if we are so paranoid of the crackdowns?

Just sayin -


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Either that or they are so overwhelmed they don't give a damn.
> -


You hit the nail on the head.

US Customs confiscates ccs the same way Great White Sharks attack innocent ocean goers, by mistake. If the sharks wanted every swimmer in the ocean then it would be done and that goes the same for US Customs and our boxes of cigars. The truth of the matter is that the shark has plenty of food that tastes better than bones and human flesh and the Customs agent has more pressing issues on their list of things to protect us from than a few items of twang.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

As far as I understand, the packages are not handled by hand. I am under the impression that the packages come in and are placed on a conveyor belt and there is a computer that scans each package label and weighs the packages. If the package label say something that is either not good or unreadable then it is pushed off to an area where an agent will investigate further. Also, when the package is weighed if it is unusually heavy for its size it can also be pushed off.

If Customs agents handled every package coming into the facility, and checked each package individually, it would be months before we would get our packages. 

It has nothing to do with the bag color or which bag is used. That exact bag is what all of the country uses to send priority mail. I bet there is thousands of packages a day that come into JFK that look exactly like that one. 

The Customs agents will beef up security and they may narrow down the guidelines on what gets pushed off, but they only do this certain times of the year.

Just my .02 cents!!

Dan


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, Now they know what the writing on the packages looks like for a box of Partagas CC's.

You are cluing them in on what the vendors shipping practice is. Hopefully no customs agents are perusing this thread.

A few years ago this thread would have been heavily moderated. Not sure what has happened since, but it makes me wonder if there are still FOGS out there that care.

I'm done now!


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Uh, it actually says "cigars" on the declaration form, so I don't think anybody is going to school on these photos.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've removed the packaging photos. The cigars themselves are enough to leave us "salivating"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> I get home from work today and after sitting on the couch, there is a knock on the door. I open it up to find my mailman holding a big yellow bag. The smile on my face was huge..
> 
> I couldn't get the bag opened fast enough to make sure they arrived safe and sound.. My fiancee will get anything she wants (within reason, of course).
> 
> ...


Great cigars with 3-5 years on them enjoy!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------

